# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Busco proveedor de pollito bb raza Cobb 500

## fgarrido

Hola que tal, estoy interesado en la compra de 1300 pollitos bb raza Cobb 500 totalmente vacunados recien nacidos. Esta compra podria ir en aumento mes a mes. Necesito precio y garantia de un buen producto. 
Soy de la ciudad de Piura. 
Por favor escribirme a harolld.garrido@gmail.com 
Saludos, 
Franklin Harolld Garrido R.
RPC. 976124838Temas similares: Busco proveedor de esparrago blanco y verde Busco proveedor de FREJOL CASTILLA Busco Proveedor de Mani Busco Proveedor de Coronas de Esparragos busco proveedor de frijoles

----------

